

Bitbucket down - ronreiter
http://bitbucket.org

======
ronreiter
Status page - [http://status.bitbucket.org](http://status.bitbucket.org)

~~~
pearjuice
I don't want to be pedantic, but what was your thought-flow when you submitted
this to HN? I mean, sure Bitbucket isn't down that often but is it really
thusly news-worthy that your first reaction and instinct is to post a thread
about it on HN?

~~~
intermeddle
I tried to push commits and the command hung. Then I went to isitup.org and
the connection hung. So I went to downforeveryoneorjustme.com and found that
both isitup.org and bitbucket.org were down.

Great. Let's go to HN to find the "Bitbucket is down" thread just to make
sure. There are now three threads on bitbucket.org being down so I think it
might be the tinyist bit news worthy.

